# Oliver 1755 vs 1850?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4488750423.html
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/4564568308.html

Any opinions on which tractor would be better for haying? (with a 9' haybine, rollerbar rake, and either a 24T or NH 853 round baler?)
The 1850 is a little older but it has the perkins diesel which I hear is fantastic. The 1755 has a cab which might be nice but looks like those have a Oliver-Waukesha motor? Are those any good.

Any opinions on price? They seem reasonable for this area (MN)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The 1850 is most likely just the two speed power shift which means a lower top speed on the road and will have 12 forward speeds and four reverses, it will also have the older open center gear type hydraulic pump which is much simpler to fix but has a lower flow and really isn't recommended for the continuous running of hydraulic motors.

The 1755 will have the three speed hydraul shift, for a total of 18 forward speeds and six reverses. It will also have the closed center variable output hydraulic pump. Fairly reliable if taken care of in it's previous life. Waukesha's are pretty reliable motors, they did get a bad rep from when they first put em in the 1855's, adding a oil cooler fixed the problems and the same motor was used in the 1955 as well. The 1755 will have the same motor without a turbo.

The 1755 will have a hydraulic clutch for the PTO with a brake. It will also have a 540 or 1000 rpm PTO, The 1850 may or may not have a 540 or 1000 rpm PTO and will have a mechanical clutch for the PTO.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Last thing, we have a 1855, was at White Farm in South Bend and they used it to move stuff around the lot. Dad bought it and is the original owner, has almost 8000 hours on the third tach. The power shift has never had a complete rebuild, has had input and output seals though, the input shaft changed due to worn splines and the rear coupler changed a few times. Still the original block and head, has had a few major over hauls though. Changed the input shaft on the transmission once as well.

Also have a 1755, you definitely notice the lack of the turbo, but it runs the ditch bank mower and wheel rake just fine.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 1755 and I really like mine. I just got it this spring. World of difference goin from a 50hp compact to this 1755. I use the 1755 to run 9ft haybine n nh 269 baler. I even ran a 15ft batwing mower behind it in 3rd gear so more power there then I need for my small square baler operation of 100ac.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

That 1755 looks much nicer cosmetically then mine. Mine was missing doors n back window and paint not nearly as nice. If that was closer to me id take the 1755 over the 1850 but im not real knowledgable about this stuff just learnin as I go.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Personally, I'd take the 1755 just for the extra speed choices. The better cosmetics are certainly nice too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate those cabs. They are loud and rattle. Buy the 1850, and throw an aftermarket canopy on it for $1,000 and you will have a great hay tractor.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I was thinking a canopy would be perfect. But the cab might come in handy blowing snow in the winter!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I hate those cabs. They are loud and rattle. Buy the 1850, and throw an aftermarket canopy on it for $1,000 and you will have a great hay tractor.


I don't think you'll get any disagreement on the cab. But taking all of the glass out of the cab on the 1755 is a lot cheaper than $1000


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah..true...I guess they get a little snow in MN....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

There is about a month or two out of the year that I can't stand my cabs similar to that one. The other 10 or 11 months of the year I am thankful to have those rattle traps. The only thing colder than driving a tractor with a canopy in November is standing in a corn crib alley or a drive through elevator grain dumping pit.

That 1755 looks sharp and has low hours. I'd go after that one, given the choice of the two.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, had the same cab on one of 1855's, hated it. Good though in the winter even if it doesn't have heat, took a lot of naps in that old cab while waiting for Dad to get a pair of wagons filled when we still had the old four row combine.

The only advantage the 1850 will have is with the mechanical pto clutch, you can engage it much gentler if you just changed shear bolts in the baler and trying to clear a slug. Thats really the only advantage. PTO horsepower is practically the same between the two tractors, the three speed power shift is also a big advantage over the 1850.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

1755 contact info has a TX phone number. Could be a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## eth555 (Apr 9, 2014)

We have an 1850, it is a 3 speed hydraulic shift with close to 8,000 hours on it and in the family since new. We use it primarily on our NH 855 baler and it handles it great. The PTO engagement takes some getting used too, it is mechanical. Hard to describe but to get it fully engaged there is a collar that over centers and there is a snap when it engages fully, if you are not careful you can shear bolts. No problems with the hydraulics. A few years ago I rewired it from two 6 volt batteries to two 12 volt batteries; easier to find decent 12 volt batteries. All in all not complaints, it gets the job done, it is a workhorse. Do not know anything about the 1755.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The last 2 or three years of production of the 1850 had the three speed over/under shifts, most were the two speed hydral shift though. It's no big deal if you have the older two speed to replace it with a three speed if you can find one.


----------



## crocker farms (Jul 15, 2014)

like the 1850 a lot more than 1755 1755 tractor is ok as long no motor problems the 1850 motor is very strong runner very good


----------

